# MK-2866..I have a few questions



## Mistakang (Apr 9, 2015)

I just started looking into SARMS....mainly MK-2866(Osterine).... I have been reading and researching mostly the forums....however when I actually went to go and read the references...none of them even mention MK-2866..not a single one...

so please tell me why are people writing stuff and then using references that have nothing to do with the SARMs they are writing about?


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hard to say. I find the best place to find studies is at pubmed.com
Google MK2866 ostarine pubmed.  This will pull up medical studies on mk2866.


----------



## Mistakang (May 9, 2015)

...just list of the assays...i still cant find a real study performed by a university or lab showing real subjects


----------

